# أريد مقالات لرفع انتاجية الفرد في الصناعه



## hameas (18 مارس 2011)

أنا مهندسه كيميائيه 
بدور على أفكار مواضيع مقالات بتحكي عن الموارد البشريه في الصناعه وطريقة رفع انتاجية الفرد وتحفيزه على الابداع 
اذا بتسمحوا اتساعدوني


----------



## abubakr1234 (31 مارس 2011)

read about work study


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (13 أبريل 2011)

اتمنى انا ايضا نفس الطلب


----------



## محمد فوزى (19 أبريل 2011)

ينبغى دراسة رفع الانتاجية عموما وليس انتاجية الفرد فقط وفى رايي انتاجية الفرد ترتفع بالتدريب والخبرة وترتيب وتنظيم اماكن العمل والتحفيز المادى والمعنوى وصيانة المعدة التى يستخدمها 
رجاء القراءة فى lean manufacturing


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (19 أبريل 2011)

hameas قال:


> أنا مهندسه كيميائيه
> بدور على أفكار مواضيع مقالات بتحكي عن الموارد البشريه في الصناعه وطريقة رفع انتاجية الفرد وتحفيزه على الابداع
> اذا بتسمحوا اتساعدوني



الاخت الفاضلة , بالنسبة للموضوع المطروح غير صعب بالمرة , و لكن كيف هو الطريق الى الهدف المراد تحقيقه , ماعليكى سوى القراءة بتمعن فى بعض المواضيع مثل 6 سيجما , وتطور الكايزن لنستفيد من خبرات السابقين وتجاربهم ليتسنى لنا الارتقاء بالفكر العربى فى شتى المجالات وعن طريق دراسة بعض من مواضيع الجودة المطروحة فى معظم المجلات او المنتديات لنتعلم اولا استراتيجية التفكير , ومن ثم التخطيط , وعلوم الادارة وببساطة , وعلى سبيل المثال نطرح بعض من الامثلة......... :وما عليك إلا ان تتبع الاستراتيجيات التالية:
•طرح أسئلة صغيرة لتبديد الخوف واستلهام الإبداع... 
•التدبر في أفكار صغيرة لاكتساب عادات ومهارات جديدة... 
•اتخاذ تحركات وأفعال صغيرة من شأنها ان تضمن النجاح... 
•حل المشكلات الصغيرة حتى عند مواجهة أزمة مؤلمة كي لا تضطر إلى حل مشكلات أكبر... 
•منح المكافآت الصغيرة لنفسك وللآخرين لإحراز أفضل النتائج... 
•إدراك اللحظات الصغيرة الحاسمة المؤثرة التي يتجاهلها الاخرين... 
واليكى بعض من الروابط الهامة 
مجلة عالم الجودة ( العدد الاول والثانى)
عالم الجودة 

وفى المرفق كتاب عن إدارة الموارد البشرية الإستراتيجية , ممكن ان تقرإيه على مهل للاستفادة
اتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح ,واسأل الله ان اكون قد وفقت فى بعض الاجابة عليكم.


----------

